# aamutoimet vielä vähän kesken



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On a TV series, a student is woken up by a telephone call while sleeping. The caller asks "Häiritkö mä?" and the sleeper answers

"Et. Tässä on vaan ... aamutoimet vielä vähän kesken. "

I don't understand what she means by that. Does she mean that she suffers from a morning routine (possibly because she worked the whole night?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

She means that she hasn't yet finished her morning chores: taken a shower, had breakfast, brushed her teeth etc.  By the way, _Häiritkö mä? _is wrong. _Häiritsenks mä? / Häiritsenkö mä/minä?_ are correct present tense expressions.  You probably know which words are informal, don't you?


----------



## akana

And maybe a little joke implying that her morning chores include...sleeping?


----------



## sakvaka

Could be. Or she may also be lying.


----------

